# Getting Bees To Draw Out Unused Frames



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

are they a different foundation than the others? Plastic?


----------



## jkard883 (Sep 17, 2014)

They are all plastic foundation.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

It's probably more of a general question than an OH question. Unless something is wrong with the foundation, they'll likely do it when they need it. Otherwise, swap with some that's at least partially drawn the next time you need to go in. There are various threads elsewhere on stimulating comb production.


----------

